

Mutilated Furries, Flying Phalluses: Put the Blame on Griefers, the Sociopaths of the Virtual World - rantfoil
http://www.wired.com/gaming/virtualworlds/magazine/16-02/mf_goons?currentPage=1

======
TrevorJ
It's because these people have no earthly idea what else to do in SL. I used
to cover the second life beat for a commercial blog and I can tell you that it
takes a bit of work and effort to find things to do there.

------
rantfoil
Pretty interesting study of the somethingawful / 4chan crowd, and how they
represent a real danger to online communities.

